# Coat blowing and beach winds don't mix!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So Rexy has been blowing coat all summer. June and July weren't too bad just mostly little knots in his coat. August and September there were more mats but not horrible. The bath on Saturday before heading to the beach resulted in a wicked Nat in his groin area - an anomaly I thought so I cut it out. Boy was I wrong! We got down to the beach on Monday night. Tuesday I spent 1-1.5 hours morning and evening tackling big mats, another hour on some big mats at 2:00 on Wednesday then it took 4 hours to demat him Wednesday night! Enough! So Thursday morning I took my scissors to his coat and this is the result!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Another picture


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

He has a cowlick about midway on his back that throws off his topline but otherwise I think he's rather cute! I love him in a long coat so I'll probably grow it back out after he is neutered in March and his hormones settle down. In the meantime no more 4 hour dematting sessions! :smile2:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Rexy is looking good, and I bet you both feel a lot better, not having to sit for dematting.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Rex looks adorable!! 
A fun trip to the beach and blowing coat at 1 yrs old led to Emmie having to be shaved down. Since then, I've let her hair grow out and haven't cut it in 3+ years. I'm lucky that her adult fur is silky, which means I've been able to keep her in a long coat with minimal mats.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

You did a great job cutting his hair!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

What a cutie, you did a great job!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks adorable! You can always go back to a long coat once he's done blowing coat. pixel is done now, and her adult coat is so silky and shiny that I'm thinking of growing her out again. (WHAT am I THINKING of?!?!? THREE dogs in full coat?!?!? I must be out of my MIND!!! )


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> He looks adorable! You can always go back to a long coat once he's done blowing coat. pixel is done now, and her adult coat is so silky and shiny that I'm thinking of growing her out again. (WHAT am I THINKING of?!?!? THREE dogs in full coat?!?!? I must be out of my MIND!!! )


I vote for growing Pixel's hair out!


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I vote for growing Pixel's hair out too. Rexy looks wonderful and the cowlick just adds character! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's darling! You did a great job!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

He's adorable! 
I bet that day on the beach was worth it to him! 

I must admit I am scared of the blowing coat stage!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Whata_dog, the beach trip was worth the haircut for all of us. Leo and Rex had the BEST time playing out on the beach. This time of year, and this year more than most due to Matthew, the beach was nearly ours alone. Rexy demonstrated superb off leash obedience so earned the right to be off lead on the beach. Leo wore a 25 ft. drag line which we could hold when there were others on the beach. Watching the pups wrestle and run on the beach was a true joy!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I think he looks great too!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rexy looks adorable...You did a great job!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> I vote for growing Pixel's hair out!


:laugh: Are you going to come help me groom, Jeanne?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I just LOVE the playing on the beach photo!!
Lalla


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> :laugh: Are you going to come help me groom, Jeanne?


If only I lived closer...


----------

